# New Fishing Partners



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking for some new fishing partners that can go out *during the week*.
I keep my boat in Hitchcock at Bluewater and launch from GYB. I like to fish the jetties, lower bay and nearby rigs. PM me if interested.

Bill


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Give me a days notice and I'll go. Michael 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark Godleski (Feb 7, 2008)

*Days off*

I'm semi-retired and have a few days off during the week. Looks like surf might be prime for wading this Monday if you're interested. Call me at 281-744-8840, otherwise any other day will work for me.


----------

